# come on then, CT Fletcher, natty? really?



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Been watching some CT Fletcher videos on youtube after somebody started a thread about the guy, now this blokes one motivating mother f*cker, but is he as natty as what he makes out? Not quite sure wether I can believe him on that side of things. I mean is there some product range he's promoting that's making him say he's natty, when really he isn't? Or is this guy really the natural none white bread eating, none TV watching, None couch sitting, slipper wearing mother*cker he claims to be?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Really?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

really?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He's about as natural as Jordan's tits.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

He doesn't promote any product, he just promotes training and motivation.. That's it


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Personally I think the guy is a legend, can watch a video of him and instantly wanna be at the gym, no one else has that effect. he seems very anti theory, ****s on what most say, him in a nutshell is eat loads lift heavy and continuously over and over and you'll get massive


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

in his old pics where hes fat as fvck and strong as an ox he might be. not anymore


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Been watching some CT Fletcher videos on youtube after somebody started a thread about the guy, now this blokes one motivating mother f*cker, but is he as natty as what he makes out? Not quite sure wether I can believe him on that side of things. I mean is there some product range he's promoting that's making him say he's natty, when really he isn't? Or is this guy really the natural none white bread eating, none TV watching, None couch sitting, slipper wearing mother*cker he claims to be?


if this is natty, ill never take gear again ( and show my **** to the pope)


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

About as natty as a flying elephant.

If someone comes on here and says "you think he's on gear just because he is bigger blah blah blah" then they are deluded

Ever thought he hasn't said he is in gear because its illegal where he lives....


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

People from the US don't tend to admit to steroid use due to the laws and bull**** spouted.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If that ain't deca and oxy I dony know what is.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I love the guy, but he is not natural.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

To paraphrase him:

There's no mother fcuking way on this mother fcuking earth he's fcuking natural.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Think the problem is, all you mutha fvckers sittin on your couch supposing sh!t

Get to the gym and work yo ass off and remember

IT'S STILL YO MUTHA FVCKIN SET!

Ps who gives a fvck if natty or not he is a tank! And in better shape than most of us will ever reach, and he is in 50's


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

290lbs at 5"11' and natural? No chance. Never heard of him before now but I like his style.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

He wouldn't win any bodybuilding competitions.

He looks like a big fat bloke who slimmed down and nearly got rid of his belly and double chin. He's more of a truck-dragging powerlifter-type who doesn't care what he looks like (in that youtube video at least).

I was watching a man city match on Setanta sports the other week, I couldn't believe the size of John Barnes He looks like John Barnes does now.

EDIT

I just watched another video of him, which looks post-steroids. He's all ripped and vascular, wearing a wool cap and a douchebag beard. In the first video I saw, his arms look like a fat woman's legs.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

fletcher is a raging roider gob sh1te! :thumb:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

So 3 years on and he's 210lbs now but still big as f*ck, and his arms still look huge.

Is it possible he's natty now(or has been for the last few years)?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Obviously he's not, and he's a fake mother***** for doing some ridiculous test to try and prove he's natural. Can't stand the guy.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Of course he is not natty.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

As natty as two men kissing


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

huarache said:


> He doesn't promote any product, he just promotes training and motivation.. That's it


 He promotes MusclePharm. I had a Twitter row with him a couple of years ago. The guys a dick!!

he called me a 'keyboard peckin mother f*cker' which I though was boss haha

His vids are entertaing though.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

S123 said:


> As natty as two men kissing


 You getting all jelly on @Yes and me again? Shame on you.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> He promotes MusclePharm. I had a Twitter row with him a couple of years ago. The guys a dick!!
> 
> he called me a 'keyboard peckin mother f*cker' which I though was boss haha
> 
> His vids are entertaing though.


 that was me mate lol

fcukin internet eh


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

He is about as natty as the exogenous testosterone injection I jabbed into my left butt cheek this morning. End of discussion.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

between the cheeks is so much easier


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

hasn't he had a few heart transplants and kidneys galore blaming cheese burgers ???


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> hasn't he had a few heart transplants and kidneys galore blaming cheese burgers ???


 He's got this cheeeeese Burger mannn.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

He is natty now, according to this.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

What's the hype with this guy anyway?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Defo natty. Dem black genetics yo.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> What's the hype with this guy anyway?


 Strength, he used to bench press 5 plates for reps when he was younger and reckoned he was natty then too. He's always been big but never ripped so it's possible.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mogadishu said:


> What's the hype with this guy anyway?





GCMAX said:


> Strength, he used to bench press 5 plates for reps when he was younger and reckoned he was natty then too. He's always been big but never ripped so it's possible.


 He has or had the world record for stricp bicep curl


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> He has or had the world record for stricp bicep curl


 I could have sworn I saw him do a 2 plate Olympic straight bar bicep curl at some time but can't find the video.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> I could have sworn I saw him do a 2 plate Olympic straight bar bicep curl at some time but can't find the video.


 ive seen that video it was on a motivational vid on youtube!

think the blokes very motivational, and a proper laugh, however thers no way on god green earth hes natty


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Shut up you jealous bitches! He built dem 22" guns with nothing more than protein shakes and commanding his muscles to grow.

I need to get the correct phrase from him cos my muscles aint doin sh*t when I shout at them.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

MFM said:


> Shut up you jealous bitches! He built dem 22" guns with nothing more than protein shakes and commanding his muscles to grow.
> 
> I need to get the correct phrase from him cos my muscles aint doin sh*t when I shout at them.


 use one of these bud, I have never looked back since !!!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

That vid of him and that bloke he calls the 'hulk' cracks me up!!!

Legend


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MFM said:


> Shut up you jealous bitches! He built dem 22" guns with nothing more than protein shakes and commanding his muscles to grow.
> 
> I need to get the correct phrase from him cos *my muscles aint doin sh*t when I shout at them.*


 You need to lift some weights


----------

